# Need A Favour



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Can anybody record a tv program onto dvd for me?

My 710 _may_ be on chan 5 this fri h34r:

Its the series on different zoo's and as shes a keeper she may be on it, so i'd like to have it on dvd, to ''take the piss and be nasty'' :lol:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

is it called Zoo days?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, tonights has just finished


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

What time is it on? If I'm home from work and it's before I go away for the weekend, I'll try and do it for you


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

will try and do it for you is it just that episode you need?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, its just the one episode on friday, she'll prob only be on it for 5 mins even though she did loads of filming!

I wouldnt say no to two copies if you both get it done.

I'll pay for discs/postage, whatever, just drop me a pm.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

minkle said:


> Yes, its just the one episode on friday, she'll prob only be on it for 5 mins even though she did loads of filming!
> 
> I wouldnt say no to two copies if you both get it done.
> 
> ...


if i can get it done mate no charge will let you know as soon as i find out


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Is this being covered? Seems so.......if not PM me Friday daytime I'll pop it on at work....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Is this being covered? Seems so.......if not PM me Friday daytime I'll pop it on at work....


The more copies the better, im sure an attempt will be made to destroy them.. h34r:

I may have to have them sent to another address! :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

minkle said:


> Can anybody record a tv program onto dvd for me?
> 
> My 710 _may_ be on chan 5 this fri h34r:
> 
> Its the series on different zoo's and as shes a keeper she may be on it, so i'd like to have it on dvd, to ''take the piss and be nasty'' :lol:


 h34r: It's not that series on porn they did???

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.Sorry mate

I'll get my coat :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I knew it, mention channel 5 and 710..


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Is it "Micheala's Zoo Babies" Ch5 at 18.00 Fri for 60mins?

I'll set the DVDR for ya - let us know who's copy you want!

Cheers


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> Is it "Micheala's Zoo Babies" Ch5 at 18.00 Fri for 60mins?
> 
> I'll set the DVDR for ya - let us know who's copy you want!
> 
> Cheers


Thats the one, i'll take em all, means i can send them to more people..

Thankyou all!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like they are on all the bloody time! Never knew we had so many Zoo's!!!

Knowsely Zoo episode is the one you want, right?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

There are loads of zoos knocking about, yes thats the one, Blackpool is supposed to be on it too, even though they came to ours a bit late in the year for all the babies!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

There was a little hog that looked familiar. Was that her with Fergus?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep thats sod we took home, he's quite a bit bigger now though


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

minkle said:


> Yep thats sod we took home, he's quite a bit bigger now though


That must have been a bloody big rabbit he was with then.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

catflem said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Yep thats sod we took home, he's quite a bit bigger now though
> ...


Certainly was, its a giant rabbit,huge!

One of the normal sized ones humped it so we have medium ones now too!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

minkle said:


> Yep thats sod we took home, he's quite a bit bigger now though


Disappointed you didn't get a mention for helping. 

Any questions?

Does it eat lettuce?

You can ask anything and thats what one kid wants to know


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Robert said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Yep thats sod we took home, he's quite a bit bigger now though
> ...


I know, cant blame her though, i did stay in bed whilst she slept on the couch..

There was another kid that kept asking if he ate carrots, after being told yes it kept asking the same question!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

How do you get into that line of work? Thinking of my niece by the way not me - she didn't get the grades for vet school but wants to work with animals


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Robert said:


> How do you get into that line of work? Thinking of my niece by the way not me - she didn't get the grades for vet school but wants to work with animals


An animal related course at college, it can go up to degree level but most just get on the course and then get a placement in a zoo, if you prove yourself your in


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

If anybody managed to record it, drop me a p.m and thankyou


----------

